# What price to pay for a used 500mm F4?



## K-amps (Oct 18, 2012)

Is the version 1 sharp? What should I pay, one has showed up in a local CL for $2500 with the casing.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Oct 18, 2012)

Any of the canon superteles are very sharp, the Mark II versions moreso at least based on the MTF figures. $2500 for a lens that was originally $7000-8000.....I guess I would be suspicious that you are dealing with stolen property, a lens that has some major flaw or defect or possibly an owner that is simply not aware of what things cost but since the ad says "original owner" I cannot imagine that they don't know what the used prices are. A used 600 f4l IS MK I on the B&H site is $6000.00 The 500's aren't going to be a whole lot less...maybe $5000.


----------



## preppyak (Oct 18, 2012)

Presuming its the 500mm f/4L IS USM, then that would be about half the going rate or it. Its sold on FM for $6000 pretty regularly. So, I'd proceed with extreme caution that its stolen or a scammer

http://www.fredmiranda.com/reviews/showproduct.php?product=43
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-500mm-f-4.0-L-IS-USM-Lens-Review.aspx

Now, if it were the pre-IS f/4.5 version, that price might be more in line.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is the B&H link...note the condition score is a 7 meaning considerable wear.....

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/800895944-USE/Canon_2534a002_Telephoto_EF_600mm_f_4_0L.html


----------



## K-amps (Oct 18, 2012)

I am concerned that's why I ask.... Looking at the ad again, this is listed in an Indiana CL while the ad says "bought locally in the DFW area... :

So assuming this is the real deal and I am able to go and test it in person, what should I be looking for in the test apart from the obvious, no rattles/ broken elements / shoots ok with AF engaging etc... 

thanks...


----------



## Harv (Oct 18, 2012)

This lens currently sells used in the area of $6,000, plus or minus a couple of hundred.

I would be very suspicious at $2,500. This deal look much too good to be true. Be very, very careful.


----------



## sama (Oct 18, 2012)

$2500 seems not bad compared to the one with IS in Toronto.


----------



## preppyak (Oct 18, 2012)

sama said:


> $2500 seems not bad compared to the one with IS in Toronto.


It's actually the same lens, the seller just didn't list it with IS. Or, he's selling the f/4.5L version, which is non-IS. Canon, that I'm aware of, doesn't have a non-IS f/4 version


----------



## PackLight (Oct 18, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Is the version 1 sharp? What should I pay, one has showed up in a local CL for $2500 with the casing.



Thats a 90's model. Non IS and I see them going for $2500 to $3500.

The IS version the last 10 years, go for mid $5500 to $6700

You should note, that if they are claiming it is the IS version, it is a scam.


----------



## K-amps (Oct 18, 2012)

PackLight said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Is the version 1 sharp? What should I pay, one has showed up in a local CL for $2500 with the casing.
> ...



Thanks.

He says purchased in 2007 original owner (so someone had this odl new stock sitting for 10 years before this guy got it?)

Also someone said the older non-IS version is F4.5 not F4, is this right if so that's 2 discrepancies in the ad.


----------



## tron (Oct 18, 2012)

I am not a 500mm owner so not an expert on that but doesn't the picture look more like the 400 f/2.8L ?


----------



## K-amps (Oct 18, 2012)

tron said:


> I am not a 500mm owner so not an expert on that but doesn't the picture look more like the 400 f/2.8L ?



enlarged/ sharpened what I could... what does it look like?


----------



## tron (Oct 18, 2012)

K-amps said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a 500mm owner so not an expert on that but doesn't the picture look more like the 400 f/2.8L ?
> ...


I think a little thinner and a little longer.

I found the following link:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-500mm-f-4.0-L-IS-USM-Lens-Review.aspx

On second thought may be the angle tricked me and it's 500mm. As I already said I think, I am not sure...


----------



## PackLight (Oct 19, 2012)

K-amps said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a 500mm owner so not an expert on that but doesn't the picture look more like the 400 f/2.8L ?
> ...



I can say with some certainty that if this really is a 500mm f/4 IS, you have discussed it to much and it is already sold.

I have seen the scam run occasionally locally with a 300 mm F/2.8. Respond to it and I am sure you will get the hard luck story, how the lens is not local, they are out of the country etc.....


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 19, 2012)

I just upgraded to the 500 L II. Sold my 500 L IS to a good friend for $5000. Original purchase price was $6200 in November of 2001. Had it not been to a friend I would have asked somewhere between $5500 and $6000.


----------



## canon_convert (Oct 19, 2012)

Here you go ... http://mobile.texags.com/Forums/30/Topics/1736997 explains it


----------



## kennephoto (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh Craigslist how I love you! So many interesting stories I have as a result of Craigslist I should write a book about them all! Sorry another scam popped up.


----------



## M.ST (Oct 19, 2012)

There is something wrong.

For a used one you pay between 5500 up to 6500 bucks.

Maybe you have to pay in advance and never get the lens (scamming).


----------



## K-amps (Oct 19, 2012)

Confirmed: It is a scam, see below: 

I feel the urge to Prank the scammer.... any ideas. Here's the email that "Amy" sent me on my inquiry. :

_"Amy Stevens 
[email protected] 
2:33 PM (1 hour ago)

Hi,

Thanks for being interested in buying my 2 x CANON 500mm f4 SUPER TELEPHOTO IS Lens !
I will start my email by telling you that I'm currently out of country so pick up isn't an option. Right now I'm in Italy, just arrived here 3 days ago.
Before I left I found a buyer and I had everything arranged. I paid for the shipping and almost sent it to him. But yesterday the buyer that I had asked me to wait another 4 weeks because he suddenly had other priorities and he is out of money for the moment.
I can't wait this long as I arrive in Italy 3 days ago, and i really need the money, I am in the moving process, changing the work place and everything. A major issue is that if you want to buy my item you really need to have the money ready for it.
The item is as described, in perfect condition and if you accept the deal, it will be delivered at your home address (the item remained in the custody of the shipping company only waiting for a new receiver).
Total price, with shipping included, will be $2500 and the transaction will be made only through Amazon because i am not in the country anymore and this way it's safer for both (the transaction will be handled by the Amazon Buyer Protection Program).
This purchase protection guarantees that the item is exactly as I described; basically, once delivered, you'll have 10 working days to inspect it at your home and if you decide not to keep it you will get refunded in no time and they will charge me with the return costs. If the item meets your expectations and you want to keep it you will have to tell them to release the payment to me. If you are interested in this purchase please reply me with your full name and shipping address. After that i will pass your details to Amazon and you will receive an invoice and further instructions as how you will be able to get possession of the item .




Warmest regards
Amy"_


----------

